# Euro MK3 VR6 cluster



## veedublvr805 (Feb 20, 2005)

I recently purchased a euro- gauge cluster from the UK for my '95 vr6, however it only has 1 plug (28 pin) instead of the 2 plugs present in U.S. cars. Is this cluster still useable, or did I just waste money?


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

Some cars do have 2 plugs, but the white plug operates the cluster.
The red plug will have have only a few wires, and on the 95, one is for passive restraint, the other is for the rear luggage compartment light.
In other words, your UK cluster will function without the red plug, you will loose the rear light and passive restraint.


Consult your Bentley manual for schematics to the rear light and passive restraint.
I don't feel like looking it up.


----------



## veedublvr805 (Feb 20, 2005)

*wow*

Thanks man, I really appreciate it! Just didn't wanna go through the trouble of sending the cluster back, plus the face looks nicer than the U.S. Yeah, I will look up the 2 wires in my Bentley. Is there an alternative way to make them work?


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

veedublvr805 said:


> Thanks man, I really appreciate it! Just didn't wanna go through the trouble of sending the cluster back, plus the face looks nicer than the U.S. Yeah, I will look up the 2 wires in my Bentley. Is there an alternative way to make them work?


Does the UK cluster support those 2 lights?


The rear light is just a warning indicating the trunk is open.
Do you need a reminder?

The passive restraint is also a warning indicating the seat belt is not plugged in.
Do you need a reminder?

Both the trunk and seat belt lights share a common ground, at the white 28 pin connector.
Pin 3 is ground.

Pin 3 of the red 28 pin connector is the seat belt signal.
Pin 6 of the red 28 pin connector is the trunk signal.


----------



## veedublvr805 (Feb 20, 2005)

*Thanks again*

So can I just tap into those wires with these 2? If so, does that mean that the euro cluster was already wired that way? Correct me if I'm wrong, but doesn't passive restraint relate to air bags, and active restraint pertains to seat belts that are fastened?


----------



## veedublvr805 (Feb 20, 2005)

*pics*

here's what it looks like:


----------



## veedublvr805 (Feb 20, 2005)




----------

